# Whatsapp issue setting up a group!



## Foreteewinks (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone help with this ?
I tried to set up a group on Whatsapp but it creates a duplicate of the group so Have two the same . I cannot delete just one as it removes me from the other group when I exit one group !
Very frustrating , latest App version and IOS just updated but it was doing this before updates .
Thanks
4T


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Open WhatsApp and go to the Chats screen.

Swipe on the group (or tap if you're on Android) you want to delete.
Tap More, and choose Delete Group.
So when you follow these steps, it removes the duplicate group; but removes your name from the other group also?

Can you not go back into that group and add yourself? Or (like you said) every time you exit it removes you?


----------



## Foreteewinks (Dec 3, 2004)

Drabdr said:


> Open WhatsApp and go to the Chats screen.
> Swipe on the group (or tap if you're on Android) you want to delete.
> Tap More, and choose Delete Group.
> So when you follow these steps, it removes the duplicate group; but removes your name from the other group also?
> ...


Ok thanks but initially it doesnt give me the option to delete a group straight away . I can only leave the group first and then delete the group after .
The trouble is the app has created Two groups of the same name , I leave one , and then delete that group the other groups stays in my list until I type a comment then it tells me I no longer belong to that group and all I can do is delete the group !
I cant see a way to re-add myself .
4T


----------



## Jt365 (11 mo ago)

I have the same problem -
- I set up a new group with multiple participants
- WhatsApp makes a duplicate group
- remove participants from one of the groups
- group chat says I’ve removed those participants
- participants still appear in list of both groups
- it’s 5 in the morning so I don’t want to wake up other users with more pings!!

*EDIT - woke someone up 😬 and they’ve graciously confirmed that the duplicate group doesn’t show up for them AND they’ve been removed from the one group they could see. But I can still see both groups with everyone in them.

( *EDIT to add search words: error issue glitch problem sets setting create creating two multiple repeat new won’t delete admin info participant people user users )


----------



## Cheeky3 (11 mo ago)

I am aware this doesn’t answer your question, however just something to note. As I only became aware recently. Deleting a group only deletes the group from your device, not everyone’s.


----------



## Foreteewinks (Dec 3, 2004)

Whatsapp support have sent me an email saying they are aware of the bug and will issue an update shortly!
4T


----------



## Cheeky3 (11 mo ago)

Foreteewinks said:


> Whatsapp support have sent me an email saying they are aware of the bug and will issue an update shortly!
> 4T


Interesting - I have barely any space on my iPhone so I have an outdated iOS version. So I probably don't have the latest whatsapp version as it's not supported!!

Good excuse for my tech ignorance right there 😒 👻


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Foreteewinks said:


> Whatsapp support have sent me an email saying they are aware of the bug and will issue an update shortly!
> 4T


That's a good follow-up. Thank you. I was beginning to lean towards something along that line.


----------

